# MD5 Checker...



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I did a clean install of Windows 7 about a week ago and forgot what MD5 checker I used...what do you guys think is best? There are a lot out there...maybe something made by Windows?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Install cygwin and pretend you're using Linux.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

yarly said:


> Install cygwin and pretend you're using Linux.


Hmmm I might give that I shot...how do I run the md5 checker...or is it self explanatory once I install it?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Same as you would on linux after you install cygwin.

1) load up cygwin

2) Type the following:


```
md5sum file-name-here
```










*/cygdrive/r* is equivilant to *r:\*

if your file is on the *c:* drive, then that would be */cygdrive/c* instead. Commands otherwise work the same as Linux.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

yarly said:


> Same as you would on linux after you install cygwin.
> 
> 1) load up cygwin
> 
> ...


I am not real familiar with linux so I think I would like to go with something else


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Technically you're using it all the time, just in the form of Android


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

yarly said:


> Technically you're using it all the time, just in the form of Android


hmm just seems like more of a hassle than other md5 checkers...


----------



## cuguy (Jul 13, 2011)

Just look up hashtab, you wont regret it


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

cuguy said:


> Just look up hashtab, you wont regret it


That is the one I was looking for! Thanks


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

I use MD5Checker on my phone from the Play Store. That way I know the file wasn't corrupted in the transfer from my computer to phone either ;-)

Great app! Let's you compare two files, or it can check a file with a MD5 sum for you so you don't have to compare it yourself...

Edit: 
I changed the name of the app, I used the wrong name when I originally posted it 

Sent from my DROID Razr Maxx via Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

sgtguthrie said:


> I use MD5Checker on my phone from the Play Store. That way I know the file wasn't corrupted in the transfer from my computer to phone either ;-)
> 
> Great app! Let's you compare two files, or it can check a file with a MD5 sum for you so you don't have to compare it yourself...
> 
> ...


Thanks I will give that a shot!


----------



## fastpakr (Nov 30, 2011)

Try MD5 Sums for Windows. I've been using it for quite a while. Follow the instructions on the page to add an MD5 check as a right click option for any file.


----------

